# traitor_dice's marines



## traitor_dice (Apr 1, 2011)

Just a few of my pictures. I apologise for the poor quality, I have no scanner at the moment, but I picked out the least horrendous photos.










http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx42/boomustey/02042011034.jpg?t=1301668622

http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx42/boomustey/02042011032.jpg?t=1301668622

http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx42/boomustey/02042011030.jpg?t=1301668622

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Good start, but I have two pieces of advice:

1) Do a gesture drawing before you do the contour lines and details. Helps your marine's physical poses and proportions look better.

2) Keep practicing.

once again though, good start and keep working.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Good start! Planing to do any more?


----------



## traitor_dice (Apr 1, 2011)

@ThatOtherGuy

Thanks  I usually do put some work into the poses and such, but these were just some random sketches for later work in my art course. I actually first started drawing human figures, but then got sidetracked by manga and other styles and lost the knack XD.

@Doelago

I have a lot more work, the difficult part is getting them into a digital format, since I don't have a scanner. These few were photos taken with my camera.
Once I sort out a better method, I'll gladly post more


----------

